# Brandywine candy?



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever used candy brandywine with black base,I heard the more coats of candy over black base the lighter the color gets?Does anyone have any pics of this? any info would help.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Dont waste candy over a black base coat.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Oct 21 2009, 03:17 PM~15424543
> *Dont waste candy over a black base coat.
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Oct 21 2009, 02:31 PM~15424134
> *Has anyone ever used candy brandywine with black base,I heard the more coats of candy over black base the lighter the color gets?Does anyone have any pics of this? any info would help.
> *


ive found that the factory "black cherry" on 93-96 caddy fleetwoods and others im sure, but if you use that for a base, with about 5-7 coats of apple red cnady, with a mid coat of red ice peral, is a pretty bad fuck ass color!! looks 1000x better than over black, IMO i hate kandys over solid bases...


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love to see a pic of that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bet it looks nice!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Oct 21 2009, 10:46 PM~15429999
> *I would love to see a pic of that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bet it looks nice!
> *


 ill try and get a pic of it in the next day or 2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

kandy over black looks black...

thought we covered this already.


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

Candy always looks better over a metallic paint. They do make metallic blacks, but they end up lookin like charcoal when all the metallic is added in. You can spray candy over charcoal and it does look good. Gives a darker, richer look 2 the candy. And adding more coats of candy generally will darken the color, not lighten it. Try some test panels b4 u waste the time and money on the vehicle. See if u even like what u have in your head.

Good Luck


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Kandy Burgandy or whatever over Black DOES NOT appear BLACK ....


Its dark as fuck in certain angles , ect, ect , yadda yadda yadda but,,, It has its own color to it & is not "Black"--- it is what it is .............



Most who speak against it has never actually sprayed or seen it for themselves............. 





What you should do it get some small samples fom coat airbrush & try it for yourself -- See if you like it .... 







I would personally spray it over a black pearl basecoat....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 22 2009, 12:51 PM~15434338
> *Kandy Burgandy or whatever over Black DOES NOT appear BLACK ....
> Its dark as fuck in certain angles , ect, ect , yadda yadda yadda but,,, It has its own color to it & is not "Black"--- it is what it is .............
> Most who speak against it has never actually sprayed or seen it for themselves.............
> ...


it looks blacks...yada yada yada...

<has sprayed it


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 22 2009, 11:51 AM~15434338
> *Kandy Burgandy or whatever over Black DOES NOT appear BLACK ....
> Its dark as fuck in certain angles , ect, ect , yadda yadda yadda but,,, It has its own color to it & is not "Black"--- it is what it is .............
> Most who speak against it has never actually sprayed or seen it for themselves.............
> ...





> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2009, 03:50 PM~15436455
> *it looks blacks...yada yada yada...
> 
> <has sprayed it
> *



im kinda in the middle on this... in most lighting it does appear black, but ACUTAL sunlight, you CAN see the candy, it looks exactly as you think it would look.

and i agree with blueberry, perosanlly id do (have done) black base, ice pearl mid coat, then candy.. as i jsut did sumparts for a guy last week with this combo.. ill see if i can find the spray out for it and take a pic..


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Candy over a black base with silver flake looks pretty badass if you into flashy paint jobs.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Few club members have candies over dark bases, one being brandywine over black with black fade aways. Looks sick. Another has root beer brown over black, with black fade aways. Looks black in the dark but really pops when the sun or light hits it. Another has brandywine over charcoal, and I've never seen a candy pop like that. He's taken many best paint trophies.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I know it ain't red but here's my 66, bottom is black with Silver flakes. In person I don't think it looks black. I love the way it looks. Next time I paint it I wanna do the whole car that color


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Just cleared this tank today and it reminded me of this topic. Not brandywine, but black base and silver marblizer under Kandy Apple Red. 








It gets real bright in the direct sun..


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT YOUR LOOKING 4 BRANDYWINE W/ BLACK BASE....
















BUT YOU ALSO NEED A BAD ASS PAINTER.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

heres a 63 i did a couple years back. its a brandy wine over a metallic black base, looks sick in the sun!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

black base, lil bit of gold flake and brandywine


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 3 2009, 01:50 AM~15546146
> *black base, lil bit of gold flake and brandywine
> 
> 
> ...


IVE ALWAYS LIKED THAT TRUCK....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Nov 3 2009, 12:22 AM~15545920
> *THIS IS WHAT YOUR LOOKING 4 BRANDYWINE W/ BLACK BASE....
> 
> 
> ...








OUCH !!!!! HURTIN EM !!!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 4 2009, 05:19 AM~15557916
> *OUCH !!!!! HURTIN EM !!!!!!!!
> *


truth hurts :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

I went with dark cherry candy over charcoal gray base.Gonna put grey mini flake in the base and spray the candy over it.The car hasnt ben painted yet,But the color looks bad ass on the paint chip.A new paint store just opened in town and they sell matrix candy.I held the matrix candy chips up next to the house of kolor candy chips and the matrix look'd way better,plus this shit cost less,i bought all their top of the line stuff, 1 gallon of base 3 qt's of candy and two gallons of clear and all the reducer 500$ out the door!! Ill post pics when it's done..


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

What do you think about adding a white pearl to that charcoal base? It would really make it pop on the edges. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 22 2009, 03:42 PM~15436906
> *im kinda in the middle on this... in most lighting it does appear black, but ACUTAL sunlight, you CAN see the candy, it looks exactly as you think it would look.
> 
> and i agree with blueberry, perosanlly  id do (have done) black base, ice pearl mid coat, then candy.. as i jsut did sumparts for a guy last week with this combo.. ill see if i can find the spray out for it and take a pic..
> *


shot black base with kandy and black w/ pearl then kandy. the pearl side looks better.
will be shooting the rest this weekend. i will take pics if i remember.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

To the original poster, it all depends on the look you want. Some of the gents on here have provided some sick ass picks of candy over black, if thats the look you want then goi for it. its like a midnite purple factor, like the color really appears underdirect sunlight. if you want that traditonal brandywine color that made it famous, save your chips n hit that silver or gold metallic base.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15424933
> *dont wast candy or black base  x2
> *


fail :uh:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Nov 3 2009, 02:39 AM~15546066
> *heres a 63 i did a couple years back. its a brandy wine over a metallic black base, looks sick in the sun!
> 
> 
> ...


damn i remember this, you still have the buildup link, was this car ever finished...??? always wanted to know what it lokked like finished...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nah,its still sittin lookin the same :angry: 



> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 6 2009, 10:45 PM~15588721
> *damn i remember this, you still have the buildup link, was this car ever finished...???  always wanted to know what it lokked like finished...
> *


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Oct 23 2009, 11:53 AM~15445968
> *Candy over a black base with silver flake looks pretty badass if you into flashy paint jobs.
> *


 :biggrin: i agree :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

IM LOOKIN TO DO THAT TO MY RIDE NEXT. LOOKIN FOR A GOOD PRICE


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. im ready for it.. give you a call tommororw..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. im ready for it.. give you a call tommororw..


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's ready for sic713 to work his magic. :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 10 2009, 05:25 PM~15940529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Is that the cutty?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 6 2010, 08:08 AM~16201526
> *:0  :0  :0
> Is that the cutty?
> *


Yeah, soon as we're done moving to the new shop I'm gonna finish it.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

wheres the new shop at?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 6 2010, 10:39 AM~16202549
> *wheres the new shop at?
> *


Behind Gotcha Covered on 2nd street.


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir,, lookin good bobby hill.


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks again sic the car came out badass!


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looks good homie....can't wait to see it with the triple gold d's........


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pulled the MC out of the booth today,Next step, CUT-N-BUFF!!


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16261538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now that is baddass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16261538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## richard.alvarado2885 (Nov 16, 2021)

Guest said:


> ill try and get a pic of it in the next day or 2


----------

